
Show HN: Deck.vc – expert feedback for your pitch deck - andrewacove
https://deck.vc
======
andrewacove
I've been thinking about versions of this ever since I was at AngelList.

A lot of companies don't get a good look from investors because they don't
understand investor expectations. "Negative signals" kill pitches. It might be
a sign that the system works – but I suspect it's an inefficiency. Not every
company has access to the kind of advice that YC and other accelerators
provide.

The underlying principle is that the bulk of pitch mistakes are common. So
Deck.vc reviewers can have a checklist of the most common recommendations and
generate the bulk of the review really efficiently. That's what makes it
possible to price this like a product, instead of consulting.

My goal is for Deck.vc to be of value to every founder who goes out to raise.
Feedback greatly appreciated.

~~~
jamestimmins
This seems super cool! One thought, though admittedly I'm not the target as
I'm not fundraising, I found myself wondering who would be doing the analysis
and why I should trust them. "VC analyst" doesn't necessarily mean "good VC
analyst".

Case studies might help show the value you provide, in addition to the social
proof. Would also be interesting to include a quote by a VC.

~~~
andrewacove
Thanks James. This is super useful feedback.

I'm still working on how to present the credibility of the team. I've avoided
listing everybody on the site thus far because people's availability varies.

I can absolutely get a quote from a VC (or two...). That's a great suggestion.
I'm also in the process of adding logos to the site of funds who've invested
in companies that we've helped.

~~~
jamestimmins
For sure!

Were the team members the main analyst on any notable investments? Bc you
could list those companies to show they recognize value. Or maybe the amount
of money raised by companies those analysts have reviewed? Not sure if that's
how the analysis works, where the analyst is linked to a specific company.

~~~
andrewacove
In some cases, yes. I'm going to run this by some of the team and see where it
lands.

------
ryanb
This seems like it could be incredibly valuable.

------
tixocloud
It’s a great idea and I’m actually in the target market as I’m trying to raise
funds. Happy to give it a whirl!

